# Captain Michalis



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

One that I forgot to post!
The Gigilinis Salvage and Towage tug Captain Michalis 385t MHL regd en-route Iraklion to Rotterdam at Gibraltar on17/11/06








Rgds Neill


----------

